# For those who get up and immediately ride, what do you eat?



## SpecialJ (Sep 6, 2010)

My class/work schedule this semester will only allow me to ride in the morning. I'll have to maximize my time and won't be able to get up, eat a complete breakfast, and then wait a couple hours to ride. I also don't want to ride on an empty stomach. For those of you with similar schedules, what do you take down? I've got some 1x caffeine Clif Shot Gels I normally use 10 min before a ride, and I'll also take a bottle of Accelerade for rides longer than an hour. Will that be enough? What do you do?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe a coffee or tea. If you're going for over an hour you should eat breakfast and wait. Take something along for first few times to make sure you don't bonk hard.


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

*You might thrive..*

Your body has lots of energy available to it without immediate food consumption. A high carb diet makes it hard to utilize these systems. If you are able to come down from a high carb diet you may find it (much) easier to ride on an empty stomach. There are some who think that there are great benefits to semi-fasted exercise (12+ hr w/ no food). I have been able to ride for 3+ hours with no food in the morning at moderate pace. Higher intensity rides up to 1.5 hours has not been a problem at all. Most people are leaning on carbs though as a recovery aide.. so you can continue to exercise/train over days and weeks.
Give it a try.. but realize that it may be uncomfortable until your body adapts. Try laying off the carbs the night before and see how it feels. You might be surprised.


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

A double short latte does the trick for me. Some protein, carbs, caffeine and your stomach still feels empty. I've tried to eat before morning rides but I end up feeling like I want to hurl. If I'm going to do a long (2-4 hr) ride, I'll make an 8 oz smoothie with greek yogurt, peanut butter and some blueberries. Tastes like a PBJ but sits well in my stomach. Lots of protein with good fats and carbs.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Plan ahead the night before an early ride with a high carb dinner. The only thing you'll need in the morning is a jump start, a sweet hot drink seems to work for most people. I prefer to leave any food for after a morning ride, it'll feel much lighter that way.


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

Get up and go. You have 2 hours of fuel already in you.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

when I commute (it's 9.3 miles each way) I usually eat a banana with some peanut butter or if I'm out on nanas I'll chomp on a Cliff Bar. Once I get to work I either go bagel w/ peanut butter of some peanut butter crackers.


----------



## rockminer (Jan 6, 2007)

+1 on bananas. I usually ride for close to an hour then gobble a banana. Gives me the jolt i need and is easy on the stomach.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cup of Coffee, banana sandwich. Banana and some good bread works nice. Holds me off for about an hour or so.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

One banana, I pay more attention to staying hydrated, your liver stores about 2 hrs. of fuel.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

If I eat anything before the ride it's a banana...

But usually I start on an empty stomach and eat a Cliff Bar at the halfway point!


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Some vanilla yogurt with granola on top. Berries if I have them. That provides short and long term fuel. I never leave without a clif bar in my bag. Usually drink some sport drink during the commute, but if it's early, coffee, neither seem to make much of a difference. Fig newtons are my backup for all of that.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Kashi high protein cereal, half clif builders bar on the car ride. Glass of water/orange juice. Blended bricks, concentrated vampire blood... you know, the usual.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> One banana, I pay more attention to staying hydrated, your liver stores about 2 hrs. of fuel.


You must have a real big liver!










Anyways...

On average people have about 90mins of stored glycogen, but it is in the muscles _and_ the liver.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

dude, get somethin in you belly. A little bit of cereal at home and a bannana in the car. Its easy and better than nothing.


----------



## savagenative (Apr 8, 2011)

oatmeal..takes about 5min to make, better than cold cereal (I think, anyway)


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

savagenative said:


> oatmeal..takes about 5min to make, better than cold cereal (I think, anyway)


I did this this morning, worked great. Threw some raisins in there, some maple syrup. Yum.


----------



## 67Xer (Aug 18, 2011)

3 Tbsp organic virgin coconut oil, straight- MCFA's, pure energy. Good protein meal after. Goes for any activity.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a wake up and go person, been an adventure on what to eat and when. At this point I go without, water tides me over really well.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I generally try to eat a decent meal the night before. I grab an energy drink (but I don't finish it) in the morning for a quick bit of caffeine, maybe a Cliffbar, Powerbar, or similar, but that's it. 

Everybody is different though. I've done many rides where all I consumed was alcohol the night before, was completely trashed in the morning, and was still able to have an incredibly strong ride. YMMV


----------



## tgraham1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been wondering this too. My work schedule has me working 7p to 7a 5 on 5 off. During my on shift, it is incredibly difficult for me to be out of bed by 2. This does leave me plenty of time to go ride, I just have no energy when I get up, probably because I just started this shift a month ago. The days I have gone I've eaten half of a nature valley bar and been felt pretty good.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

banana & coffee. Anything more, if it's truly a wake & ride, I cramp up in the first 20 minutes every time.


----------



## Iceman30 (Sep 4, 2011)

My schedule is soon going to be early am rides. 

One question, with empty stomach, will my body burn fat faster or go anaerobic and burn muscle? I used to lift in am on empty stomach but riding is cardio from the biggest muscles in the body. 

I am all for the burnin fat thing. On reason I got back into MTB, I used to road race in late teens, early 20's then some MTB but have forgotten A LOT. 

Thanks


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Iceman30 said:


> My schedule is soon going to be early am rides.
> 
> One question, with empty stomach, will my body burn fat faster or go anaerobic and burn muscle? I used to lift in am on empty stomach but riding is cardio from the biggest muscles in the body.
> 
> ...


You won't go burn muscle faster or burn fat faster. It might train your body to use it's glycogen stores more efficiently and it may have other effects. It is important to replace all that energy throughout the day so don't go off and do the atkin's diet or paleo because it will increase your recovery. The real concern is that one can begin exercise without having to endure a full-stomach or waiting for breakfast to get well into the small intestine.

Being anaerobic is a state where you're exceeding the body's ability to clear lactate... also know as feeling the burn. You won't last very long in this state as eventually your muscles will stop working properly not be cannibalized. Muscle cannibalization is only a concern with training for longer events.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

On Laborl day, I biked to my cousins for lunch, which was about 20 miles away All I took in was a packet of GU Vanila Bean energy Gel. I was saving my appetite for Labor day family get-together. I'm 5'6 and weigh about 177 lbs and not really an athletic person.


----------



## hoofmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Anything from Wilderness Athlete:thumbsup:


----------



## Badlands (Nov 13, 2010)

a peach and a banana for me


----------



## Alphatone (Jun 16, 2006)

cheepnis said:


> Your body has lots of energy available to it without immediate food consumption. A high carb diet makes it hard to utilize these systems. If you are able to come down from a high carb diet you may find it (much) easier to ride on an empty stomach. There are some who think that there are great benefits to semi-fasted exercise (12+ hr w/ no food). I have been able to ride for 3+ hours with no food in the morning at moderate pace. Higher intensity rides up to 1.5 hours has not been a problem at all. Most people are leaning on carbs though as a recovery aide.. so you can continue to exercise/train over days and weeks.
> Give it a try.. but realize that it may be uncomfortable until your body adapts. Try laying off the carbs the night before and see how it feels. You might be surprised.


This has worked wonders for me this year. Read Paleo Diet For Athletes by Loren Cordain.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

PB on a slice of wholemeal toast, water or OJ and maybe if I can squeeze in the time, a small coffee. Am usually good for about 3 hours on that, while sipping a water/electrolyte mix on the ride.


----------



## Dub Niner (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a half hour drive to the trailhead, so I munch on a Cliff Bar and a banana on the way. Holds me over for a two hour ride. Hearty meal shortly thereafter.


----------



## pwb7106 (Oct 29, 2008)

I too have about a 30 minute drive to the trailhead. I like a Honey Stinger waffle, banana, and a cup of coffee on my way to the trailhead. I usually keep a protein bar or PBJ sandwich in the car for immediately after the ride.


----------



## lduggers (Nov 11, 2011)

You really have to know which ones suits you best. Cereals does it for me but I have to watch the time as after approximately 4 hours, I will start to feel hungry and then it will progress to feeling weak. But that would be normal for those who just take cereals in before subjecting themselves to heavy work. Granola bars and energy bars work for me plus my favorite vitamin water.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

A big plate of pasta the evening before.


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had luck with "Naked" brand Green machine smoothie, I add a scoop of powder protein to it and mix. I drink it while loading up for the ride, and have my cup of coffee on the way to the trail. Bring a protein bar or granola along in the camelback for quick energy.

Anyone else like using Green machine smoothies? Seems to help me out without being too heavy on the stomach.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

The way I remember it is:

1) Bonking happens when you use up the glycogen stored in your muscles and liver.
2) You have some glycogen stored in your muscles.
3) You have a reserve of glycogen stored in your liver, which is available to your muscles.
4) Sleeping depletes the glycogen in your liver.

If you don't eat something after you get up and replace the glycogen depleted from your liver, then you will run out of glycogen sooner.

5) You can slow glycogen depletion while riding by eating or drinking carbohydrates.


----------



## dearth (Oct 31, 2008)

I like riding (for a while anyways) on an empty stomach.

1 Scoop NO Explode ~30 min before I start to ride. 1 Gu Packet every 45 minutes of ride time. I almost never bonk.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

As others have indicated, there will be some glycogen stores left from the day before unless you went to bed depleted. Those stores are in the 2000-2500 kcal range when full but get tapped into, albeit at a lower percentage, overnight. You are not likely waking with a full tank of glycogen. However, this offers an oportunity to tap into fat reserves if that's desireable for you. Some research shows that AM activity on an empty stomach can increase the percentage of fat used as energy. When I am motivated to lose fat I like to do a 2 hr morning ride with the first hour being unfed. After that hour I break open a PBJ tortilla and use that as my ride fuel for the rest of the ride. I recall that one hour _seemed_ to be the max for unfed fat burning, after that the benifits diminished.


----------



## SpecialJ (Sep 6, 2010)

dearth said:


> I like riding (for a while anyways) on an empty stomach.
> 
> 1 Scoop NO Explode ~30 min before I start to ride. 1 Gu Packet every 45 minutes of ride time. I almost never bonk.


How do you feel taking NO Explode before riding? I recently starting using Jack3d before lifting and I can definitely feel a difference.

A little off topic, but I've been wondering if using these types of pre workout supplements would also benefit cyclists.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

My morning routine is wake up, 2 oxy elites first thing. (They're fat burners, I'm trying to cut up) and go get a cup of coffee. 4-5 mile run on just the coffee, come home and have a decent meal, carbs and protein. Than from there, the majority of the caffeine has worn off so I'm good to ride about an hour after I eat. 

On a side note, I've noticed that if I eat before I go running, I cramp hard, have a terrible stomach ache the rest of the day and just feel sick. I'm sure it's a matter of getting used to it, but I won't make that mistake again. 

SpecialJ, I think you would notice a difference. I'm using Jacked as well for lifting. It has creatine in it so you'll definitely notice a difference. I would just tell you to watch your heart rate while your riding because it is pretty high stim. I've made the mistake of taking those Oxy's before a ride, and totally freaking out in the woods. I like to be relaxed, and keep my heart rate at 100-120 when I'm riding, and leave the intensity training for running, so no more coffee or supplements right before a ride.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I get up at 4am and am out the door by 5am for a 1hr commute. I'll have 2-3 cups of coffee and that's about it. I don't like riding with food on my stomach and that's not enough time for my body to digest anything solid anyways so what's the point. After I get to work I'll have 2 slices of whole wheat toast with a banana sliced up on top of it and cover it with oatmeal.


----------



## eddie80 (Apr 28, 2006)

hoofmeat said:


> Anything from Wilderness Athlete:thumbsup:


Like conspear I enjoy the 'naked' or bolt house farms brand smoothies w/ some whey protein powder. They are easy to digest, give you a good mix of carbs and protein, and is a quick drink that can be thrown together in a minute.


----------



## newoldskool (Oct 8, 2005)

Conspearasea said:


> I've had luck with "Naked" brand Green machine smoothie, I add a scoop of powder protein to it and mix. I drink it while loading up for the ride, and have my cup of coffee on the way to the trail. Bring a protein bar or granola along in the camelback for quick energy.
> 
> Anyone else like using Green machine smoothies? Seems to help me out without being too heavy on the stomach.


Love the green and blue. I start with a diet mt dew and a mojo bar and then heed on the bike.


----------



## SaSa55 (Jan 17, 2012)

*empty stomach*

I ride my trainer in the mornings on an empty stomach. Usually staying in zone 2 & 3 for about an hour. It really kicks up the metabolism and starts the day off right. 
If I were riding outside I'm not sure an empty stomach would be able to power me through the ride. But it works well on the trainer


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

I think it can depend on how long you're gonna ride.

Many time for rides under 3 hrs, I'll start riding with eating nothing. If it's about 1.5 hrs or less I'll bring a banana or clif bar just in case, but don't usually use it. 1.5 to 3 hrs and I'll try to eat during the ride starting at around 1 hr each hr, of a banana/clif bar or something similar. 

If it's longer then 3hrs, I'll try to eat something (or make a banana-berry/orange-juice/hemp-protien smoothie) and bring food.


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 17 mile commute with 900' of climbing each way. While it is true the liver and muscle have the glycogen stores to complete a ride like this it leaves me in an enegy deficit when I get to work. So I have incorporated nutrition plans that alows me to catch as much sleep as possible but keep nutrient supply up, minimizing recovery time at work.

I hour before ride pre-drink: Sucrose, dextrose, maltdextrin, soy protein, salt mix
During: Sucrose, dextrose, maltdextrin, BCAA, salt mix
After: Light breakfast at work

On this plan I can keep my training load up and my energy level up minimizing impact on my work performance, which is a priority for me.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

Cup or two of coffee,homemade energy bar and I'm set.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't often ride early in the morning, but sometimes I do long road rides and races that start around 8-9am. I try to keep the breakfast light on protein and high on carbs. I find that lots of milk or cheese does not sit well when I start working hard.

1 fried egg
1 piece of toast with WAY too much jam
1 banana
1 cup of coffee
Plenty of water and/or juice


----------



## jamesstout (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm type 1 - i find carbs in the early AM spike me sky high, if i eat anything it's fat and protein based, have you tried coconut milk based smoothies?


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

If I'm commuting (15 miles each way), I'm up at 5, out the door by 5:15 so I'll usually just throw a couple of chocolate covered espresso beans for a slight wakeup call, but otherwise I don't have anything in my stomach that early. I got used to working out on empty stomachs for wrestling so it's no big deal to me. If I don't have to be up that early, I'll have a small cup of espresso (a stovetop espresso percolator is an amazing invention) and a piece of whole wheat toast with some peanut butter and honey drizzled on it. Just enough food to satisfy a hunger but not too much to weigh you down and I always carry an emergency think of salted margherita clif bloks (I sweat A LOT plus i love that flavor) in my bag.


----------



## runningchick (Feb 18, 2012)

Used to have a personal trainer who recommended cream of wheat and cantaloupe


----------



## CasualNerd (Nov 5, 2010)

Nothing beats coffee and a banana !


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

16oz redbull before my ride and powerbars on the trail.... typical ride for me is sunday morning 8:00 to 11:15am


----------



## metamad (Feb 23, 2007)

A banana and a slice of bread usually does the trick for a 15-20km ride. And a powerbar or 2 to add on for longer rides. Coffee however is a must to even get out the door!


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

espresso/Cap before I ride to work. Usually I ride 2-2.5 hours the night before (due to work schedule). I only noticed real burning and tiredness if I did not eat correctly after the night ride. 
However I get to work and usually have oranges, and apples straight away. Then I can feel the NRG hit me. 

I have an ECM espresso machine and being a former Barista I take that as a must.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

Espresso to wake me up and clean things out, then greek yogurt, handful of granola (home made), and some fresh blueberries.

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I do not drink coffee.... (ducking) I usually have a tall glass of water and make a fruit smoothie.. This morning I did not get to ride after I woke up but I did not eat either.. went for an hour or so and felt fine.. An orange is a good thing for me..
JEM


----------



## cjcollas (Apr 16, 2007)

At 27 years old I realized that drinking a big tall glass of water first thing in the morning is one of the best things I can do. I dont like it but I just force myself .


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

cjcollas said:


> At 27 years old I realized that drinking a big tall glass of water first thing in the morning is one of the best things I can do. I dont like it but I just force myself .


Odd...You better put some salt in that bad boy before you give yourself hyponatremia.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

electrik said:


> Odd...You better put some salt in that bad boy before you give yourself hyponatremia.


Many people recommend drinking water in the morning, why salt?


----------



## cjcollas (Apr 16, 2007)

electrik said:


> Odd...You better put some salt in that bad boy before you give yourself hyponatremia.


Is one 20 oz glass of water really any risk of getting hyponatremia? If so how much salt would i need to put in to give enough electrolytes?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

cjcollas said:


> Is one 20 oz glass of water really any risk of getting hyponatremia? If so how much salt would i need to put in to give enough electrolytes?


The answer is it depends on your body weight, how much sodium you eat during the day, how much you sweat and how consistent you are with drinking all that water.

The second answer is your kidneys regulate thirst, so there is probably no need to force feed yourself 20oz at a time.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

I got into the habit riding just under 20 miles starting at 5 a.m. a few times a week. My body got used to getting up and going without food. I drank water from my camelbak and had maybe 1 or 2 electrolyte tabs along the way. When I got home at 6:30 a.m., I ate a pretty hearty breakfast as my normal hunger symptoms kicked in at that time.


----------



## jdb1225 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been experimenting, tetering back an forth between eating no carbs and a carbful diet for the last 6 months or so. (Pizza...gets me EVERYTIME) I feel less bloated and tend to eliminate energy spikes and/or bonking when I'm staying away from the carbs completely. Eggs and veggies are my go to morning meal.

Lots of carbovores here...anyone consider themselves a fat burner and follow a paleo type diet?


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

I went through a period of around a year where I was getting up early and riding about 15 miles and 1500 ft elevation gain 3 times a week. I quickly settled on just a large glass of water. All hunger sensations ceased soon after starting the ride and I felt great. However, there is a very real wall you hit when the energy stores are depleted. Learn to ride below that threshold and the benefits will be worth it. You learn to sense how far and long you can push yourself without food. 

I lost a good deal of weight and experienced an elevated metabolism the rest of the day. I got stronger and my endurance shot up. Be sure to eat a good breakfast that includes protein immediately after the ride too.

I don't do rides like that anymore but I miss them.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich, pre-ride. Carbs and protein.


----------

